# Filtered vs Unfiltered apple cider vinegar, and Balsamic



## mrted (Aug 2, 2011)

So I've tried a few homemade sauces & mops.  They all call for apple cider vinegar, and I've used the organic unfiltered kind that looks like unfiltered apple juice.  My sauces have come out with a kinda funny sweet vinegar-like taste (beyond regular vinegar tang) that I think could be the extra flavors in the unfiltered vinegar.  Is there really a difference?  Should I just go get filtered, or use less?

AND

What's your experience using Balsamic?  Is it a good idea to throw it in for extra flavor, or does it not work for ou?


----------



## alblancher (Aug 2, 2011)

These are all questions answered best by your taste buds.  I like my mops kind of sweet but I sure wouldn't waste expensive ingredients in them.  Not sure what unfiltered organic apple cider vinegar costs but sounds expensive.  Same with balsamic vinegar.  Most of the mop you use ends up in the bottom of the smoker or as steam.  Now as a finishing sauce that will be served with the meat it is probably worth the additional effort.

If you don't like the results you are getting make the changes you think you need to make and try again;  If the mop has that funky sweet taste going into the smoke try regular apple cider vinegar.

One bit of advice most experienced cooks will give you is not to fall in love with a recipe you don't like.  Use it as a guide and make it work for you.   EXCEPT when talking about cures and final cooking Temps.  Always follow the directions closely when measuring and using cures.

Always use a thermometer and bring your food to safe temperatures


----------



## mrted (Aug 3, 2011)

I tried some filtered ACV and I gotta say the taste is clearly richer and mustier with the unfiltered (it's supposed to be).  The recipes I've tried are obviously meant for filtered ACV, but my wife likes the BBQ sauce I made with the unfiltered better.

Here's my suggestion: if you're using unfiltered ACV, start off with less, and make less.  If you're using it because of the health food benefits, then of course don't cook it or you'll kill the bacteria.


----------

